# Recommendation for buying Black gi pants



## Emptyhand (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone know of a reputable martial arts supplier either online or in south Florida that sells quality black gi pants?

The ones I have are a polyester/cotton blend and are restrictive for "cooling" purposes. I guess I am looking for some that are maybe 100 cotton and "breathe" better. Hope that makes sense? I sweat pretty much so anything I can find more comfortable would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 10, 2008)

Try searching Asian World of Martial Arts or Century Martial Arts.  Go for a heavy weight gi.


----------



## Drac (Dec 10, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Try searching Asian World of Martial Arts or Century Martial Arts. Go for a heavy weight gi.


 
Check out Century's Iron Man gi..Endorsed by Bill Superfoot Wallace..


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 10, 2008)

www.kiintl.com


----------



## crushing (Dec 10, 2008)

I got the 8 oz black pant from Kwon (I'm cheap) and they are actually holding up very well.

http://www.kwon.com/kwonusa/shop_artikelliste.asp?kid=488


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 10, 2008)

How much are you willing to spend?  There are all sorts of cheaper Pro Force gi pants that will "do the job," available at Century, AWMA, et al., but if you want something nicer that will last you for many years, you may want to check out Shureido USA.


----------



## Emptyhand (Dec 10, 2008)

The ones I have are very cheap and I think that is why no matter how many washes that are still uncomfortable.

I think I would prefer to spend a little more for better quality.

A lot of great recommendations, thank you.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 10, 2008)

Drac said:


> Check out Century's Iron Man gi..Endorsed by Bill Superfoot Wallace..


These are what I have.  I call 'em my Tony Starks cuz I like to get my dork on when I'm teaching class.


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Dec 11, 2008)

I buy my uniforms from Kinji San - the suppliers of Ronin Brand uniforms veryreasonable price and very high quality.
Here's a link for 12 oz heavyweight 100% duck cotton pants on sale for $22.75.
http://www.kinjisan.com/hewekapabyro.html

_Don Flatt


----------



## swegin (Dec 24, 2008)

i have a pair of black atama gi pants and they are great.  100 percent cotton, padding in the knees and very durable.
Paid like 45 or so for them.  You can get them online at atama-kimonos.net or .com


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> These are what I have. I call 'em my Tony Starks cuz I like to get my dork on when I'm teaching class.


 

Now that you are going to have to explain to us English lol!


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 25, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Now that you are going to have to explain to us English lol!


Me, too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2008)

Come on now everyone knows how to speak Tony Stark.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 31, 2008)

Tony Stark aka Iron Man.  I'm a comic book geek, so I call my Iron Man Gi pants "Tony Starks".


----------

